# Esoterica Peacehaven



## Mad Hatter (Apr 8, 2007)

First off, this tobacco is available only as a bulk product. The reviews of it at TR.com weren't really too favorable with many guys who didn't like it much at all versus a few who really liked it. I fall into the latter catagory. This tobacco comes in flake form but if you're thinking Stonehaven in any way shape or form you're going to find absolutely no similarity here. 

The flake is a nice loose flake that is extremely simple to tear a chunk off and rub out. According to the manufacturer this blend is a VA only blend, comprised of medium and light colored flakes, strongly resembling the color of cigarette tobacco. The flake itself can be moist, dry or in between but I've found with loading a pipe that it tends to expand a little more than you would think looking at it, so it should be packed loosely and touched off gently with a charring light and a little bit of patience. 

It can burn hot if you don't mind your P's and Q's but I found that it was very compliant so far as its burning characteristics, being no problem to get and keep an even burn or to relight if you get occupied and let it die out. The flavor itself is a soft and somewhat fruity smoke. While the flavor doesn't seem to have a lot of body I never have any problem tasting it like I sometimes do with stronger flavors that at times become muddled or bland. I'd like to say this reminds me of something but I honestly can't remember smoking any other tobacco of this type of composition (maybe Peterson Sunset Breeze or C&D Bayou Morning Flake???) so maybe I'm wrong about that. IMO this is an excellent smoke and would be a great one to start your day with since it is a little less intense than most tobaccos. It might not be good for a novice but I'd recommend it to any VA lover with a little experience. Next time you order, grab a couple of ounces and see what you think. As for me, I'm betting this will mature nicely with a little age.

I almost forgot to add that my brother said it stinks like hell..... like weeds burning or something like that


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

Crap. I just submitted an order an hour ago.

Thank for the review though!


----------



## stoked (Nov 30, 2009)

What you just described sounds exactly how I would describe H&H Marble Kake from pipesandcigars. I recently ordered some Anniversary Kake and saw Marble Kake listed so I thought I'd give it a try. It fits your review exactly.


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

I would like to add that I've been really enjoying this. For the past couple weeks it's been my "last bowl of the night". Very sweet & somewhat mild, also seems to burn pretty well. One thing I noticed is that it come in a rather odd form, sort of like a pressed flake. It's very easy to separate & fill though. As noted above, it needs to be smoked very slowly to be fully appreciated.

Recommended for those that enjoy mild-medium VA's.


----------



## Mister Moo (Sep 8, 2005)

Close to Union Square? Hamborger Veermaster lite?


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

Mister Moo said:


> Close to Union Square? Hamborger Veermaster lite?


Not anywhere close to US, this actually has FLAVOR.

As far as HV goes, haven't had the pleasure as of yet.

Peacehaven is quite fruity, but not to the point of being sickeningly sweet.


----------



## Mad Hatter (Apr 8, 2007)

Mister Moo said:


> Close to Union Square? Hamborger Veermaster lite?


I would say the texture is definitely similar to HV, soft, loose flakes, and they might even share a little in the flavor category. Never had the GLP US tho.


----------



## Jack Straw (Nov 20, 2008)

I've been pretty impressed with esoterica lately. One I really liked was the dunbar, really natural tasting, heavy on the bright/carolina VA, nice background for the perique. And then it's sweeter cousin, Dorchester...wow. There's a store in manhattan that sells bulk esoterica out of big jars by the ounce, I might have to try some of this.


----------



## Mister Moo (Sep 8, 2005)

Jack Straw said:


> I've been pretty impressed with esoterica lately. One I really liked was the dunbar, really natural tasting, heavy on the bright/carolina VA, nice background for the perique. And then it's sweeter cousin, Dorchester...wow. There's a store in manhattan that sells bulk esoterica out of big jars by the ounce, I might have to try some of this.


Seriously. Since there isn't another darn thing on the shelves it's certainly time to explore Gawith & Hoggarth weird things, the under- or unreviewed Esoterica products and, of course, the remnants of JF Germain tins still stocked in the USA. That or, "Yo. Buddy. Gimme two pouches o' Prince Albert."


----------

